# Polaroid Fotocollage - richtige textur?



## Muhuku (24. August 2006)

Hi,

und zwar muss ich eine Photocollage erstellen die den chronischen Ablauf von Ereignissen in Deutschland in Bildern darstellen soll.
Ich habe mir überlegt die Bilder als Polaroids anzulegen, die mit ein bisschen dirt/schmutzspritzer verziert sind und auf dem boden/straße liegen? ..doch weiss ich nun nicht wie ich eine solche Boden-texture erstellen soll?

- eine Andere möglichkeit wäre eine Pinnwand, aber die wollte ich erstmal außenvor lassen


vielen dank

mfg

max


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. August 2006)

Hallo Muhuku.

Einfacher als in Photoshop herstellen wäre natürlich Photographieren. Stelle dich einfach auf eine (unbefahrene ) Straße und mache ein paar Photos. Später kannst du deine Polaroids perspektivisch anpassen.

Natürlich kannst du auch auf bestehende Texturen zurückgreifen, wie hier: http://www.mayang.com/textures/Nature/html/Soil and Earth/index.html
Mit einigen Ebenenmasken könntest du auch recht einfach mehrere Texturen zusammenfügen.

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch zwei kleine Asphalt-Tutorials, falls du doch ein wenig basteln möchtest. 

http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/176/en/
http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/asphalt-ps.htm

Grüße

Philip


----------

